# King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Bump!)



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

As many of you know, I've kept track of our beloved Bulls' W-L record the past couple of years for each Bulls player's jersey that I own. This year will be bigger and better, as I expand the data that I'll be keeping as well as striving to wear a jersey on game night for at least 75 games! Current (sans Kukoc) Bulls player jerseys that I own below - color accurate!












































Here are the records for past years:

*2005-2006 Chicago Bulls*

*Chandler*: 4-2
*None*: 33-29
*Non-Bull*: 2-3
*Songaila*: 1-2
*Hinrich*: 1-3
*Gordon*: 0-1
*Deng*: 0-1

*2006-2007 Chicago Bulls*

*Gordon*: 6-3
*Nocioni*: 6-3
*Kukoc*: 6-3
*Deng*: 7-4
*Hinrich*: 7-5
*Thabo*: 1-4

*2006-2007 Chicago Bulls - Playoffs*

*Deng*: 2-0
*Nocioni*: 2-0
*Gordon*: 1-1
*Hinrich*: 1-2


It has already been decreed that the jersey of Thabo will go undefeated and it has claimed opening game honors. The first home game, however, is up to you!

That's right: Choose which jersey you think I should wear (for any reason - ridiculous or otherwise) and answer why below. Depending on how the votes go, this poll may also help to establish the early jersey rotation.

Check back during the season, as I'll have stats and all updated throughout - now when you want to make outlandish claims, you'll have my jersey stats to back you up!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Rock the Kukoc.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Think ya gotta go with Noc there


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Nocioni fo' sho'. He was on fire last night.

BTW, what color is the Deng jersey?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



Hodges said:


> Nocioni fo' sho'. He was on fire last night.
> 
> BTW, what color is the Deng jersey?


It's the black alternate. Couldn't find a picture for some reason. Only green, red, and white...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Songaila, you have a Songaila jersey? That has to be me vote.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



such sweet thunder said:


> Songaila, you have a Songaila jersey? That has to be me vote.


I'll wear that on the first off day. Unless, of course, a bunch of other people vote for it and it beats out the current leader Kukoc. Then I'll have no choice but to wear it.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

We could vote for the same jersey every game of the season and force KJ to do extra laundry. :biggrin:

Oh, I see Thabo jersey wasn't even an option for game 2.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



Rhyder said:


> We could vote for the same jersey every game of the season and force KJ to do extra laundry. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, I see Thabo jersey wasn't even an option for game 2.


If the people demanded it, I'd do what had to be done.

That being said, don't demand it... *shakes fist*


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



King Joseus said:


> If the people demanded it, I'd do what had to be done.
> 
> That being said, don't demand it... *shakes fist*


Well, if the Thabo jersey is going undefeated and we want to maximize the # of Bulls wins, 2 + 2 = ?

Worth a few extra quarters at the laundromat. Perhaps you'll start getting some donations if the Bulls start the season with an 8-game win streak.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



Rhyder said:


> Well, if the Thabo jersey is going undefeated and we want to maximize the # of Bulls wins, 2 + 2 = ?
> 
> Worth a few extra quarters at the laundromat. Perhaps you'll start getting some donations if the Bulls start the season with an 8-game win streak.


Blast you and your logical reasoning for me to wear the Thabo jersey every night. I must say that I do not wish to strain the mighty Thabo jersey so early in its career - the man may be invulnerable, but I don't think that has passed on to the jersey. Not yet, at least.

Besides, I feel that the other jerseys have earned the right to be worn on game nights. I expect strong years for all of them.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Badumpbump.

Only fourteen and a half hours or so left to vote! Will Deng hold on? Will Kukoc rise back to the top? Will Gordon and Hinrich get any votes? Will I cave in and buy an Aaron Gray jersey?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

I can't believe Noc isn't getting any love. Sheesh. If Pax and Skiles were going to wear jerseys while watching the game, they'd wear Noc jerseys.

Well, Skiles might wear a Jimmy Chitwood jersey, but I'm sure Noc would be in his top 3 choices


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

I wanted to save the Noc vote until the home opener. Then we need to get the UC rocking the Nocioni song.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mDe5NA_Sjg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mDe5NA_Sjg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



Rhyder said:


> I wanted to save the Noc vote until the home opener. Then we need to get the UC rocking the Nocioni song.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mDe5NA_Sjg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mDe5NA_Sjg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


This vote _is_ for the home opener. Thabo gets the away game at NJ, and whoever wins this poll (looking to be Deng) gets the home game against Philly...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*










:nonono: 

The mighty Thabo undefeated year has already been slain...will another jersey step up and carry the load? Will the Thabo jersey improve at all from last year's poor 1-4 record?

More importantly, will the Bulls rebound from this loss and win Friday against Philly when the Luol Deng jersey makes its 2007-2008 season debut?


Meanwhile, I'll be putting up stats for each jersey after they've reached three games played. They will then be updated with each next game played. As for the jersey record so far for this very young season, it is - of course - as follows:

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Thabo*: 0-1


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



King Joseus said:


> :nonono:
> 
> The mighty Thabo undefeated year has already been slain...will another jersey step up and carry the load? Will the Thabo jersey improve at all from last year's poor 1-4 record?
> 
> ...


Have you measured what Avatar you use and it's game day effect? Because KJ, that Duhan avatar creeps me out.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



narek said:


> Have you measured what Avatar you use and it's game day effect? Because KJ, that Duhan avatar creeps me out.


Keeping track of all of that would drive me out of my mind.

Maybe next year. :wink:

(New one better?)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



King Joseus said:


> Keeping track of all of that would drive me out of my mind.
> 
> Maybe next year. :wink:
> 
> (New one better?)


Yes. :clap:


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

I say Kukoc for tomorrow night. Fits, don't it?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



King Joseus said:


>


Hah. That's a silly tattoo.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*










Fie, for shame! 0-2 to start the season, with the Deng and Thabo jerseys failing to live up to their hype. Tomorrow night, I'll look to the past for inspiration as the Toni Kukoc jersey makes it debut for the 2007-2008 campaign. Will the Croatian Sensation's jersey inspire our Bulls to greatness, or will Yi have a quadruple-double and lead the Bucks to a blowout victory (please, please, please no)?










*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Deng*: 0-1
*Thabo*: 0-1


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



Hodges said:


> I say Kukoc for tomorrow night. Fits, don't it?


I somehow missed this post yesterday, but yes the Kukoc jersey will be worn and will lead us to victory! Next in line is Nocioni, by virtue of the people's vote, but after that it's a toss-up between Gordon and Hinrich - if Gordon keeps his quality performances up (in other words, plays well against the Bucks) he'll probably get the nod.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*










Nocioni is next in line - will he break the losing streak, or will our beloved Bulls fall to 0-4? I think if we all sing this song, as a round, it will be impossible to lose.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mDe5NA_Sjg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5mDe5NA_Sjg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

KJ,

Maybe you should start wearing the opponents Jersey. We need to shake things up and get a win!

J/K


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



chifaninca said:


> KJ,
> 
> Maybe you should start wearing the opponents Jersey. We need to shake things up and get a win!
> 
> J/K


If losing persists, it couldn't hurt to try. I've got much less of a selection, though, and we'd have to be playing the Heat, Jazz, 76ers (er...), Lakers or Spurs.

I've got faith in No-No-Nocioni, though...so it shouldn't come to that.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*










Noc falls - only two jerseys remain unblemished by the Bulls' horrid start. Kirk Hinrich gets the nod for the next one - will Captain Kirk lead us from the depths, or are we sunk?

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Deng*: 0-1
*Nocioni*: 0-1
*Kukoc*: 0-1
*Thabo*: 0-1


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

EDIT: My bad I missed Ben Gordon's name in the poll... stupid, stupid


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*










Captain Kirk pulls through! Ben Gordon is next - can we do two in a row?










*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 1-0
*Deng*: 0-1
*Nocioni*: 0-1
*Kukoc*: 0-1
*Thabo*: 0-1


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



King Joseus said:


> Captain Kirk pulls through! Ben Gordon is next - can we do two in a row?


 (mancrush)


----------



## JPTurbo (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Man he looks like such a goofy little creature in that first picture.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

So...you guys think I should see if the Kirk jersey can do it again Thursday night?

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 1-0
*Deng*: 0-1
*Gordon*: 0-1
*Kukoc*: 0-1
*Nocioni*: 0-1
*Thabo*: 0-1


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Sounds good.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

I think we should all chip in an get KJ an Aaron Gray top.

It's our only hope


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

If at any point during the season all the jerseys have a losing record, KJ will have to watch the game naked. I will not be in attendance.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



Rhyder said:


> If at any point during the season all the jerseys have a losing record, KJ will have to watch the game naked. I will not be in attendance.


:laugh:

Let's hope they pick it up then.

And I'm all for an Aaron Gray jersey, if it's what needs to be done. If that fails, I'll have to take a journey and get my Thabo jersey blessed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Update on the last two games:



















Don't know who gets the nod for the next one, but I'm leaning Kukoc's way.

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 1-1
*Thabo*: 1-1
*Deng*: 0-1
*Kukoc*: 0-1
*Nocioni*: 0-1
*Gordon*: 0-2


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

My vote is for the Noc jersey on Tuesday. Not sure how long he'll be starting, but with Deng out I'd think it would be a guarantee.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

This is a great thread; nice job KJ. 

For your sake, since all the current Bulls are playing horrible for the most part, I'd say you should rock the Kukoc jersey next.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



Basel57 said:


> This is a great thread; nice job KJ.
> 
> For your sake, since all the current Bulls are playing horrible for the most part, I'd say you should rock the Kukoc jersey next.


Thanks! Just wait till the jerseys get three games under their belts - I've got stats on the way for everybody, too.

Right now it's Kukoc, but if some more Bulls fans vote for Noc (or anyone else), I'll possibly switch over.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



King Joseus said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Let's hope they pick it up then.
> 
> And I'm all for an Aaron Gray jersey, if it's what needs to be done. If that fails, I'll have to take a journey and get my Thabo jersey blessed.


Are you returning home to Chicago for Thanksgiving? Notre Dame would be an appropriate place to visit on the way home.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



narek said:


> Are you returning home to Chicago for Thanksgiving? Notre Dame would be an appropriate place to visit on the way home.


Unfortunately no. My current official residence (sans MU, of course) is Dyer, Tennessee (middle of nowhere). My mom and step-dad moved out there to a nice little house they intend to grow old in, and it's a great place, but it's not home. My dad still lives in Chicago, though, and I'll be splitting my Christmas break between the two locales. Luckily, summer is gonna be spent mostly in Chicago while I'm taking a summer class or few.

So short answer: Nope. Won't be headed to Chicago till late December.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Blech. Kukoc falls again. No jersey or maybe Kukoc again on Saturday, on account of me not bringing any jerseys home for Thanksgiving break. Here's the updated tally:

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 1-1
*Thabo*: 1-1
*Deng*: 0-1
*Nocioni*: 0-1
*Kukoc*: 0-2
*Gordon*: 0-2


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Well, I should've just not worn it.

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 1-1
*Thabo*: 1-1
*Deng*: 0-1
*Nocioni*: 0-1
*Gordon*: 0-2
*Kukoc*: 0-3


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Here's the first stat update, as the Kukoc jersey has reached the three game minimum. I rounded for MPG. The number next to players' MPG (for those that have one) is how many games they've played (out of 3 - shown next to Kukoc).

*Kukoc (3)*
*Ben Gordon (34 MPG)* - 11.3 PPG (.244, .300, .900), 4.3 RPG (.3 Off), 2.3 APG, 0.3 SPG, 3.3 TO/G, 2.7 PF/G
*Kirk Hinrich (32 MPG)* - 10.3 PPG (.326, *.000*, 1.000), 3.0 RPG (.3 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG, *4 TO/G*, 3 PF/G
*Ben Wallace (32 MPG)* - 5.7 PPG (.471, .000, .500), *8.7 RPG* (*3.7 Off*), 1.3 APG, *2.0 BPG*, *1.7 SPG*, 0.7 TO/G, 2 PF/G
*Andrés Nocioni (28 MPG)* - *15.0 PPG* (.417, .353, .750), 6.3 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.7 SPG, 1.0 TO/G, 3 PF/G
*Thomas Gardner (26 MPG; 1)* - 14.0 PPG (.375, .286, .000), 3.0 RPG (2.0 Off), 4.0 TO/G, 2.0 PF/G
*Luol Deng (25 MPG; 1)* - 8.0 PPG (.364, n/a, n/a), 6.0 RPG (2.0 Off), 1.0 APG, 1.0 SPG, 3.0 TO/G, 4.0 PF/G
*Joe Smith (19 MPG)* - 10.3 PPG (.522, n/a, *1.000*), 6.3 RPG (2.7 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 TO/G, 3.3 PF/G
*Thabo Sefolosha (19 MPG)* - 4.7 PPG (.238, *.500*, 1.000), 4.0 RPG (0.7 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.7 SPG, 1.7 TO/G, 2.0 PF/G
*Chris Duhon (18 MPG)* - 3.7 PPG (.444, .429, n/a), 1.0 RPG (0.3 Off), *4.0 APG*, 0.7 SPG, 2.0 TO/G, 2.3 PF/G
*Tyrus Thomas (18 MPG)* - 3.0 PPG (.176, n/a, .429), 3.3 RPG (0.7 Off), 1.0 APG, 1.0 BPG, 0.3 SPG, 1.3 TO/G, *4.7 PF/G*
*Joakim Noah (14 MPG; 2)* - 9.0 PPG (*.727*, n/a, 1.000), 4.0 RPG (2.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.5 SPG, 1.5 TO/G, 1.5 PF/G
*Adrian Griffin (9 MPG; 1)* - 2.0 PPG (.500, n/a, n/a), 1.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.0 SPG, 1.0 TO/G
*Aaron Gray (8 MPG; 2)* - 3.5 PPG (.600, n/a, .250), 2.5 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.5 SPG

I realize I can probably set this up in a way that's easier to read...but I'm not gonna do that now - I'll worry about it when I have more jerseys at the three games mark.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(3 Games)*​







- *20.7 PPG*, 7.0 RPG (4.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.7 SPG on *51.9% FG*







- 20.3 PPG, 3.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 2.0 APG, 1.0 SPG on 41.5% FG







- 9.7 PPG, 2.7 RPG, *8.0 APG*, 0.7 SPG on 35.5% FG







- 5.7 PPG, 9.7 RPG (3.0 Off), 1.3 APG, 0.7 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 33.3% FG







- 10.7 PPG, *10.3 RPG* (3.3 Off), 1.0 APG, *1.0 BPG*, 1.3 SPG on 48.1% FG







- 13.0 PPG, 7.3 RPG (1.3 Off) on 46.9% FG







- 7.0 PPG, 2.3 RPG (1.3 Off), 4.7 APG, 0.7 SPG on 37.5% FG







- 5.7 PPG, 3.7 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 40.0% FG







- 3.5 PPG, 6.0 RPG (4.0 Off), 3.0 APG, 0.5 BPG, *1.5 SPG* on 16.7% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 SPG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 APG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (1.0 Off) on 0.0% FG _(1 Game)_


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(4 Games)*​







- 12.8 PPG, 4.0 RPG (0.3 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 28.6% FG







- 11.5 PPG, 2.8 RPG (0.3 Off), *4.3 APG*, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 37.0% FG







- 4.8 PPG, *7.8 RPG* (3.0 Off), 1.5 APG, *1.8 BPG*, *1.5 SPG* on 42.9% FG







- 14.0 PPG, 6.8 RPG (1.3 Off), 1.5 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 37.3% FG







- 3.3 PPG, 4.5 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 23.8% FG







- 4.0 PPG, 4.3 RPG (0.8 Off), 1.5 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 23.1% FG







- 8.8 PPG, 5.8 RPG (2.0 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.3 BPG on 53.8% FG







- 3.3 PPG, 0.8 RPG (0.3 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.8 SPG on 40.0% FG







- *14.5 PPG*, 7.5 RPG (3.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 1.0 SPG on 37.9% FG







- 6.0 PPG, 2.7 RPG (1.3 Off), 1.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on *72.7% FG* _(3 Games)_







- 14.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG (2.0 Off) on 37.5% FG _(1 Game)_







- 2.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.3 SPG on 60.0% FG _(3 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.0 SPG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

For the above stats, here's some info you may want to know:

- Players are listed in descending order of total minutes played in the games where I wore x player's jersey
- Numbers in bold represent the team leader for that particular stat
- Total number of games played with x player's jersey is listed under their centered image at the top
- For players who have not played in all games where I've worn x player's jersey, I have put an italicized notice at the end of their statline
- I round for the stats, because I like easy decimals

As the season progresses, these stats will become more interesting...

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 2-1
*Thabo*: 1-1
*Deng*: 0-1
*Nocioni*: 0-1
*Gordon*: 0-2
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (NEW 11/28: Kirk/Kukoc Sta*

Moral of the story: Burn the Kukoc jersey?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (NEW 11/28: Kirk/Kukoc Sta*



Rhyder said:


> Moral of the story: Burn the Kukoc jersey?


Hahaha - I don't think I need to be that drastic. I may have to put it on probation for a while, though, and if it keeps underperforming I'll end its season early like I did to Thabo last year.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (NEW 11/28: Kirk/Kukoc Sta*



King Joseus said:


> Hahaha - I don't think I need to be that drastic. I may have to put it on probation for a while, though, and if it keeps underperforming I'll end its season early like I did to Thabo last year.


Hmph, and here I thought you were a passionate fan. :biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (NEW 11/28: Kirk/Kukoc Sta*

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 2-1
*Thabo*: 1-1
*Nocioni*: 1-1
*Deng*: 0-1
*Gordon*: 0-2
*Kukoc*: 0-4

Going with the Gordon jersey tonight.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (NEW 11/28: Kirk/Kukoc Sta*

If the Bulls beat the Mavs, you really need to turn the Kukoc jersey into low grade toilet paper.

Strange that Hinrich is the only one with a winning record thus far...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(3 Games)*​







- 13.7 PPG, 2.7 RPG (0.3 Off), 2.7 APG, 1.0 SPG on 37.2% FG







- 3.0 PPG, *7.0 RPG* (1.7 Off), 1.7 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 28.6% FG







- *21.3 PPG*, 5.3 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, 1.0 SPG on 51.4% FG







- 9.0 PPG, 4.3 RPG (1.0 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.7 SPG on 36.7% FG







- 9.3 PPG, 2.7 RPG (1.0 Off), *5.7 APG*, *0.7 BPG*, 1.3 SPG on 24.2% FG







- 6.0 PPG, 3.3 RPG (0.7 Off), 2.3 APG, 1.0 SPG on 34.8% FG







- 7.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG (2.0 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.5 SPG on 23.8% FG _(2 Games)_







- 3.0 PPG, 4.7 RPG (2.7 Off), 0.3 APG, *0.7 BPG*, 0.7 SPG on 18.2% FG







- 4.7 PPG, 1.7 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.3 SPG on 31.3% FG







- 2.0 PPG, 2.5 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.5 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 20.0% FG _(2 Games)_







- 7.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, *2.0 SPG* on *60.0% FG* _(1 Game)_







- 4.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG (1.0 Off) on 42.9% FG _(2 Games)_







- 1.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.5 APG on 20.0% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (1.0 Off) on 33.3% FG _(1 Game)_


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (NEW 12/04: Gordon Stats)*

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 2-1
*Thabo*: 1-1
*Nocioni*: 1-1
*Deng*: 0-1
*Gordon*: 0-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (NEW 12/04: Gordon Stats)*

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 2-1
*Thabo*: 1-1
*Nocioni*: 1-1
*Deng*: 1-1
*Gordon*: 0-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4

Just a standings update. No jersey tonight, due to a variety of things, most notably the last salsa night of the semester and me not wanting to look entirely out of place in a Bulls jersey...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(3 Games)*​







- *21.7 PPG*, 5.3 RPG (1.3 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.7 BPG, 1.7 SPG on 34.3% FG







- 8.0 PPG, *10.7 RPG* (5.3 Off), 2.0 APG, *2.0 BPG*, *2.0 SPG* on 45.5% FG







- 15.7 PPG, 8.3 RPG (3.7 Off), 2.7 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.7 SPG on 42.6% FG







- 13.3 PPG, 2.3 RPG, *4.3 APG*, 1.7 SPG on 41.7% FG







- 16.0 PPG, 5.3 RPG (0.7 Off), 1.7 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 41.9% FG







- 7.3 PPG, 4.0 RPG (2.3 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 42.9% FG







- 4.3 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 4.0 APG on 35.7% FG







- 4.0 PPG, 3.5 RPG (1.5 Off), 1.0 APG on 33.3% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 0.7 RPG (0.3 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 SPG on *50.0% FG*







- 0.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG (0.5 Off) on 0.0% FG _(2 Games)_







- 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 3.0 APG on 0.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- 3.0 PPG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 2-1
*Nocioni*: 1-1
*Deng*: 1-1
*Thabo*: 1-2
*Gordon*: 0-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(3 Games)*​







- *25.3 PPG*, 4.3 RPG (1.0 Off), 4.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 50.0% FG







- 23.7 PPG, 6.0 RPG (3.0 Off), 2.7 APG, 0.7 BPG, 1.7 SPG on 56.1% FG







- 13.7 PPG, 4.7 RPG (1.0 Off), *5.3 APG*, 1.0 SPG on 48.3% FG







- 5.3 PPG, *10.7 RPG* (4.3 Off), 1.0 APG, *2.0 BPG*, *2.0 SPG* on 33.3% FG







- 7.7 PPG, 4.7 RPG (1.7 Off), 3.7 APG, 1.3 BPG, 1.7 SPG on 36.8% FG







- 12.7 PPG, 3.7 RPG (1.7 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 BPG on *61.9% FG*







- 9.7 PPG, 3.7 RPG (0.3 Off), 1.3 APG on 52.2% FG







- 3.7 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 2.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 42.9% FG







- 1.7 PPG, 2.3 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, 1.0 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 12.5% FG







- 1.7 PPG, 2.0 RPG (0.3 Off), 1.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 25.0% FG







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (0.7 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 SPG on 60.0% FG







- 1.3 PPG, 0.3 RPG, 0.3 APG, 0.3 BPG on 50.0% FG

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 2-1
*Nocioni*: 2-1
*Deng*: 1-1
*Thabo*: 1-2
*Gordon*: 0-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(3 Games)*​







- *18.7 PPG*, 5.3 RPG, 2.7 APG, 1.3 SPG on 42.0% FG







- 18.3 PPG, 5.3 RPG (1.7 Off), 0.3 APG, 0.7 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 43.2% FG







- 6.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG (1.0 Off), *5.7 APG*, 0.7 SPG on 35.3% FG







- 6.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG (0.3 Off), *5.7 APG*, *2.0 SPG* on 33.3% FG







- 13.7 PPG, 4.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.3 SPG on 44.4% FG







- 0.3 PPG, *6.0 RPG* (2.7 Off), 1.7 APG, *2.0 BPG*, 0.7 SPG on 0.0% FG







- 9.7 PPG, 4.0 RPG (2.3 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.7 SPG on 44.0% FG







- 10.3 PPG, 5.7 RPG (2.0 Off), 1.0 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 62.5% FG







- 8.5 PPG, 3.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.5 APG, 1.0 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 55.6% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.5 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.5 SPG on 50.0% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 0.5 RPG, 1.5 APG, 0.5 BPG on 25.0% FG _(2 Game)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG on *100% FG* _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 2-1
*Nocioni*: 2-1
*Deng*: 1-2
*Thabo*: 1-2
*Gordon*: 0-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(4 Games)*​







- *22.3 PPG*, 7.8 RPG (3.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.5 SPG on *55.6% FG*







- 11.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG (0.5 Off), *9.5 APG*, 0.8 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 37.2% FG







- 18.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG (0.5 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.8 SPG on 40.6% FG







- 4.8 PPG, 9.8 RPG (3.8 Off), 1.0 APG, *1.3 BPG*, *1.5 SPG* on 32.0% FG







- 14.0 PPG, 6.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.8 APG, *1.3 BPG* on 46.7% FG







- 7.5 PPG, 1.8 RPG (1.0 Off), 4.5 APG, 0.8 SPG on 38.1% FG







- 10.7 PPG, *10.3 RPG* (3.3 Off), 1.0 APG, 1.0 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 48.1% FG _(3 Games)_







- 6.8 PPG, 4.0 RPG (1.5 Off), 0.5 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 39.4% FG







- 5.7 PPG, 4.7 RPG (3.0 Off), 2.0 APG, *1.3 BPG*, 1.0 SPG on 38.5% FG _(3 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 SPG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 APG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (1.0 Off) on 0.0% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 3-1
*Nocioni*: 2-1
*Deng*: 1-2
*Thabo*: 1-2
*Gordon*: 0-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Update 12/14: Hinrich Sta*

Fitting to wear a Hinrich jersey on Kirk's triple double night.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Update 12/14: Hinrich Sta*

I'd laugh so hard if you wore a Aaron Gray jersey tonight :lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(4 Games)*​







- *24.3 PPG*, 6.3 RPG (2.3 Off), 2.5 APG, 0.8 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 55.1% FG







- 21.0 PPG, 3.5 RPG (0.8 Off), 3.8 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 47.8% FG







- 14.5 PPG, 4.8 RPG (0.8 Off), *6.0 APG*, 0.3 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 46.7% FG







- 4.5 PPG, *9.3 RPG* (3.5 Off), 1.8 APG, *2.0 BPG*, *1.8 SPG* on 33.3% FG







- 8.3 PPG, 5.0 RPG (2.0 Off), 3.8 APG, 1.8 BPG, *1.8 SPG* on 45.8% FG







- 10.8 PPG, 4.5 RPG (0.3 Off), 1.3 APG on 51.5% FG







- 10.5 PPG, 3.0 RPG (1.3 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.3 BPG on 57.7% FG







- 3.3 PPG, 2.3 RPG, 2.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 44.4% FG







- 1.7 PPG, 2.3 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, 1.0 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 12.5% FG _(3 Games)_







- 1.3 PPG, 1.5 RPG (0.3 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 25.0% FG







- 3.0 PPG, 1.8 RPG (0.8 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 50.0% FG







- 1.5 PPG, 0.8 RPG (0.5 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.5 SPG on *60.0% FG*

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 3-1
*Nocioni*: 2-2
*Deng*: 1-2
*Thabo*: 1-2
*Gordon*: 0-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Update 12/14: Hinrich Sta*



liekomgj4ck said:


> I'd laugh so hard if you wore a Aaron Gray jersey tonight :lol:


Still don't have one of those, but if he sticks around past his rookie deal I might just get one.

Meanwhile, the Noc jersey has fallen to .500.

Getting close to me just wearing the Kirk every night.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(4 Games)*​







- 15.8 PPG, 3.5 RPG (0.8 Off), 3.5 APG, 1.0 SPG on 37.3% FG







- *18.0 PPG*, 4.5 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.8 SPG on 46.9% FG







- 9.0 PPG, 3.5 RPG (1.0 Off), *5.3 APG*, 0.5 BPG, 1.8 SPG on 26.2% FG







- 8.0 PPG, 4.5 RPG (1.3 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.5 SPG on 38.2% FG







- 3.0 PPG, *7.0 RPG* (1.7 Off), 1.7 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 28.6% FG _(3 Games)_







- 11.3 PPG, 4.3 RPG (2.3 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 35.0% FG _(3 Games)_







- 7.0 PPG, 2.8 RPG (0.8 Off), 0.5 APG, *0.8 BPG*, 0.8 SPG on 37.9% FG







- 4.5 PPG, 2.5 RPG (0.5 Off), 1.8 APG, 0.8 SPG on 34.8% FG







- 2.8 PPG, 4.5 RPG (2.5 Off), 0.3 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 21.4% FG







- 6.0 PPG, 4.7 RPG (1.3 Off), 1.7 APG on 53.8% FG _(3 Games)_







- 3.3 PPG, 2.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 0.7 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 23.5% FG _(3 Games)_







- 7.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, *2.0 SPG* on *60.0% FG* _(1 Game)_







- 1.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.5 APG on 20.0% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (1.0 Off) on 33.3% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 3-1
*Nocioni*: 2-2
*Deng*: 1-2
*Thabo*: 1-2
*Gordon*: 1-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Update 12/20: Gordon Stat*

I'll be wearing Deng and Thabo for the next two games, then I'll take a comparative look at the stats for each jersey. The Gordon jersey's pretty brutal...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Update 12/20: Gordon Stat*

Aaron Gray Jersey

Aaron, Aaron Gray. Aaron Gray-ay-ay-ay-ay. Aaron, Aaron Gray, Grayyyyyyyyy...

Aaron, Aaron Grayyyy... comes from the Northeast. From a land called called Allentown, Pittsburgh, he had a giant mouth.
One day Aaron Gray found up a basketball. He posted up, and he was flawless. All defenders did fall.
For Aaron Gray!
Aaron, Aaron Gray. Aaron Gray-ay-ay-ay-ay. Aaron, Aaron Gray, Grayyyyyyyyy...

As a young man, Aarong Gray learned to play real big. He threw some elbows and pushed some guards. He was really tough.
Aaron, Aaron Gray made a pact one day. To take his dream of playing Center to the NBA.
He's Aaron Gray!
Aaron, Aaron Gray. Aaron Gray-ay-ay-ay-ay. Aaron, Aaron Gray, Grayyyyyyyyy...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(4 Games)*​







- *18.8 PPG*, 4.0 RPG, 2.0 APG, *1.5 SPG* on 41.9% FG







- 15.8 PPG, 5.3 RPG (1.5 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 40.7% FG







- 7.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG (1.0 Off), *5.3 APG*, 0.5 SPG on 37.5% FG







- 5.3 PPG, 1.5 RPG (0.3 Off), 4.8 APG, *1.5 SPG* on 30.8% FG







- 12.3 PPG, 4.0 RPG (0.8 Off), 1.5 APG, 0.5 SPG on 42.9% FG







- 7.8 PPG, 3.3 RPG (1.8 Off), 1.8 APG, 0.8 SPG on 44.4% FG







- 9.5 PPG, *6.5 RPG* (1.8 Off), 0.5 APG, 1.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG on *58.6% FG*







- 0.3 PPG, 6.0 RPG (2.7 Off), 1.7 APG, *2.0 BPG*, 0.7 SPG on 0.0% FG _(3 Games)_







- 7.3 PPG, 3.3 RPG (1.7 Off), 0.3 APG, 0.7 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 53.8% FG _(3 Games)_







- 6.0 PPG, 2.3 RPG (1.3 Off), 1.7 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 46.7% FG _(3 Games)_







- 2.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG (0.3 Off), 0.7 SPG on 33.3% FG _(3 Game)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG (0.5 Off), 0.5 APG, 0.5 SPG on 40.0% FG _(2 Games)_







- 3.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, 1.0 SPG on 0.0% FG

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 3-1
*Nocioni*: 2-2
*Thabo*: 1-2
*Deng*: 1-3
*Gordon*: 1-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(4 Games)*​







- *20.8 PPG*, 4.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.5 BPG, *1.8 SPG* on 35.7% FG







- 6.0 PPG, *9.3 RPG* (5.0 Off), 2.5 APG, *2.3 BPG*, *1.8 SPG* on 38.5% FG







- 17.0 PPG, 8.0 RPG (3.3 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 45.3% FG







- 15.5 PPG, 2.8 RPG, *4.3 APG*, *1.8 SPG* on 45.5% FG







- 13.0 PPG, 4.8 RPG (0.5 Off), 1.5 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 40.0% FG







- 9.5 PPG, 4.5 RPG (2.3 Off), 1.0 APG, 1.0 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 48.4% FG







- 4.0 PPG, 0.8 RPG, 3.5 APG on 37.5% FG







- 2.7 PPG, 2.3 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.7 APG on 33.3% FG _(3 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.3 BPG on 33.3% FG _(3 Games)_







- 2.5 PPG, 0.8 RPG (0.3 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 SPG on 57.1% FG







- 2.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.5 SPG on *66.7% FG* _(2 Games)_







- 0.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.0 BPG on 0.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- 3.0 PPG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 3-1
*Nocioni*: 2-2
*Thabo*: 1-3
*Deng*: 1-3
*Gordon*: 1-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(3-1)*

97.5 PPG (43.6% FG, 29.6% 3FG, 74.5% FT)
*50.0 RPG*
22.8 APG
6.0 BPG
7.3 SPG



















*(2-2)*

*104.0 PPG (48.1% FG, 40.4% 3FG, 82.6% FT)*
44.3 RPG
*25.8 APG
6.8 BPG*
8.5 SPG

































*(1-3)*

93.5 PPG (41.2% FG, 30.9% 3FG, 71.1% FT)
39.5 RPG
22.0 APG
5.3 BPG
7.8 SPG


























*(1-3)*

90.0 PPG (40.9% FG, 31.6% 3FG, 75.5% FT)
39.3 RPG
19.8 APG
4.3 BPG
8.5 SPG



















*(1-3)*

85.5 PPG (36.0% FG, 31.0% 3FG, 77.8% FT)
42.0 RPG
19.0 APG
2.8 BPG
*9.3 SPG*















































*(0-4)*

79.8 PPG (37.0% FG, 29.7% 3FG, 69.0% FT)
44.5 RPG
19.8 APG
4.5 BPG
5.8 SPG


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Update 12/22: Thabo Stats*

Here's the stat rundown through four games with each jersey. Surprise, surprise - we've got better stats with the Hinrich and Nocioni jerseys (a combined 5-3). The players shown under each jersey player are those who've put up their best stats when I've worn that player's jersey. Lots of players put up good stats with the Gordon jersey, but they aren't the important ones. Looks like the stats say I should wear the Noc and Kirk jerseys for a while. I think I might.

Possibly of note: The Kirk and Noc jerseys are my only home whites. Probable that this matters? No. But it's remotely possible.

Feel free to express hatred for ever wearing the Gordon or Kukoc jerseys on game night...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Stats, stats, STATS!!!)*

Oh, in case anyone's wondering (*crickets*), I've managed to go jersey-less for the past three games. I should be good to go for the next game, probably sporting either the Hinrich or Noc...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Just a record update for you - I'll have the stats update this weekend or the beginning of next week.

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 4-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Thabo*: 1-4
*Deng*: 1-3
*Gordon*: 1-4
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(5 Games)*​







- *23.6 PPG*, 7.6 RPG (2.6 Off), 3.0 APG, 0.8 BPG, 1.2 SPG on 53.8% FG







- 21.2 PPG, 4.0 RPG (1.4 Off), 3.4 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.6 SPG on 46.0% FG







- 13.8 PPG, 4.8 RPG (0.6 Off), *5.6 APG*, 0.2 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 48.1% FG







- 5.0 PPG, *9.4 RPG* (3.4 Off), 2.2 APG, *2.2 BPG*, 1.6 SPG on 36.7% FG







- 11.6 PPG, 3.2 RPG (1.2 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.4 BPG on 54.8% FG







- 10.6 PPG, 4.2 RPG (0.2 Off), 1.0 APG on 51.3% FG







- 8.3 PPG, 5.0 RPG (2.0 Off), 3.8 APG, 1.8 BPG, *1.8 SPG* on 45.8% FG _(4 Games)_







- 2.8 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 2.4 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 36.4% FG







- 5.5 PPG, 3.3 RPG (1.5 Off), 1.8 APG, 1.0 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 44.4% FG _(4 Games)_







- 1.0 PPG, 1.4 RPG (0.2 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.4 BPG, 0.4 SPG on 22.2% FG







- 3.2 PPG, 1.8 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.4 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 57.1% FG







- 1.5 PPG, 0.8 RPG (0.5 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.5 SPG on *60.0% FG* _(4 Games)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 3-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Deng*: 1-2
*Thabo*: 1-2
*Gordon*: 0-3
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(5 Games)*​







- *23.0 PPG*, 4.2 RPG (0.8 Off), 3.2 APG, 0.4 BPG, *1.6 SPG* on 40.5% FG







- 7.2 PPG, *10.2 RPG* (5.0 Off), 2.0 APG, *2.6 BPG*, 1.4 SPG on 37.8% FG







- 14.8 PPG, 3.6 RPG, *5.2 APG*, 1.4 SPG on 41.1% FG







- 14.0 PPG, 7.0 RPG (2.8 Off), 3.0 APG, 0.6 BPG, 1.2 SPG on 43.5% FG







- 12.6 PPG, 4.2 RPG (0.4 Off), 1.4 APG, 0.6 BPG, 0.4 SPG on 38.1% FG







- 13.8 PPG, 5.8 RPG (3.6 Off), 1.0 APG, 1.6 BPG, 0.4 SPG on 54.2% FG







- 4.2 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 4.2 APG, 0.2 SPG on 31.8% FG







- 1.5 PPG, 2.0 RPG (0.8 Off), 0.3 APG, 0.5 BPG on 28.6% FG _(4 Games)_







- 2.5 PPG, 2.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.5 APG on 36.4% FG _(4 Games)_







- 2.5 PPG, 0.8 RPG (0.3 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 SPG on 57.1% FG _(4 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.5 SPG on *66.7% FG* _(2 Games)_







- 0.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 1.0 BPG on 0.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- 3.0 PPG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 3-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Deng*: 1-3
*Gordon*: 1-3
*Thabo*: 1-4
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*

You need to retire the Kukoc jersey for this season. Buy Ben Wallace and see what happens...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*



dsouljah9 said:


> You need to retire the Kukoc jersey for this season. Buy Ben Wallace and see what happens...


I'll probably give the Kukoc jersey one more chance. As for a Wallace jersey, that will never happen. Blech city right there.

Aaron Gray or Kevin Durant or Eduardo Najera is my next likely jersey purchase (all a ways off, probably, as well).

In any case, those last updates'll be up shortly.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*



> *Kukoc: 0-4*


Numbers don't lie, son. Damn, your man love for Kukoc is strong...:mad2:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*



dsouljah9 said:


> Numbers don't lie, son. Damn, your man love for Kukoc is strong...:mad2:


0-5 now, actually. I know, I know. I'm hopeless...

(to be fair, though, Gordon and Thabo aren't much better at 1-4)

Meanwhile:









*(5 Games)*​







- 11.4 PPG, 5.0 RPG (0.6 Off), *8.6 APG*, 0.6 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 38.6% FG







- 18.4 PPG, 3.6 RPG (0.8 Off), 2.4 APG, 0.6 SPG on 39.7% FG







- *22.3 PPG*, 7.8 RPG (3.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.5 SPG on *55.6% FG* _(4 Games)_







- 4.0 PPG, *10.0 RPG* (4.2 Off), 1.4 APG, 1.2 BPG, *1.6 SPG* on 28.6% FG







- 16.4 PPG, 5.8 RPG (0.8 Off), 0.8 APG, 1.2 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 50.9% FG







- 6.0 PPG, 1.4 RPG (0.8 Off), 5.0 APG, 0.8 SPG on 28.6% FG







- 11.5 PPG, *10.0 RPG* (3.8 Off), 1.3 APG, *1.5 BPG*, 1.3 SPG on 48.6% FG _(4 Games)_







- 7.2 PPG, 4.6 RPG (1.2 Off), 0.6 APG, 0.8 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 34.8% FG







- 4.3 PPG, 3.5 RPG (2.3 Off), 1.8 APG, 1.0 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 38.5% FG _(4 Games)_







- 4.5 PPG, 2.0 RPG (1.5 Off), 1.5 SPG on 42.9% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 2.5 RPG (1.5 Off) on 22.2% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 APG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 4-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Deng*: 1-3
*Gordon*: 1-3
*Thabo*: 1-4
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(5 Games)*​







- *16.8 PPG*, 3.2 RPG (0.8 Off), 3.0 APG, 0.8 SPG on 40.0% FG







- 11.2 PPG, 3.0 RPG (0.8 Off), *6.0 APG*, 0.6 BPG, 1.8 SPG on 31.6% FG







- 15.8 PPG, 4.2 RPG (0.8 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.6 SPG on 42.6% FG







- 3.3 PPG, *7.8 RPG* (2.5 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 30.0% FG _(4 Games)_







- 8.2 PPG, 3.6 RPG (1.0 Off), 3.0 APG, 0.4 SPG on 40.5% FG







- 11.3 PPG, 4.3 RPG (2.3 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 35.0% FG _(3 Games)_







- 6.0 PPG, 3.2 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.6 APG, *0.8 BPG*, 0.6 SPG on 33.3% FG







- 8.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG (1.8 Off), 0.3 APG, *0.8 BPG*, 1.0 SPG on 41.7% FG _(4 Games)_







- 3.6 PPG, 2.4 RPG (0.6 Off), 1.4 APG, 0.6 SPG on 32.0% FG







- 2.8 PPG, 4.8 RPG (2.4 Off), 0.2 APG, 0.4 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 22.2% FG







- 7.5 PPG, 4.5 RPG (1.8 Off), 1.3 APG on *63.2% FG* _(4 Games)_







- 7.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, *2.0 SPG* on 60.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- 1.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.5 APG on 20.0% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (1.0 Off) on 33.3% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 4-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Deng*: 1-2
*Thabo*: 1-4
*Gordon*: 1-4
*Kukoc*: 0-4


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(5 Games)*​







- 11.4 PPG, 3.4 RPG (0.2 Off), 3.0 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 27.6% FG







- 11.4 PPG, 2.4 RPG (0.2 Off), *4.2 APG*, 0.2 BPG, 0.4 SPG on 36.4% FG







- 4.4 PPG, *8.8 RPG* (3.2 Off), 1.8 APG, *1.6 BPG*, *1.2 SPG* on 38.5% FG







- 15.2 PPG, 6.4 RPG (1.2 Off), 1.2 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 39.7% FG







- 9.4 PPG, 6.2 RPG (2.2 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.6 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 46.5% FG







- 3.6 PPG, 4.2 RPG (0.8 Off), 2.2 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.6 SPG on 21.7% FG







- *19.0 PPG*, 7.0 RPG (3.3 Off), 1.7 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 47.7% FG _(3 Games)_







- 2.6 PPG, 0.8 RPG (0.2 Off), 3.6 APG, 0.6 SPG on 26.7% FG







- 3.0 PPG, 3.6 RPG (0.8 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 21.7% FG







- 6.0 PPG, 2.7 RPG (1.3 Off), 1.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on *72.7% FG* _(3 Games)_







- 14.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG (2.0 Off) on 37.5% FG _(1 Game)_







- 2.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.3 SPG on 60.0% FG _(3 Games)_







- 1.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (0.5 Off), 0.5 APG, 0.5 SPG on 33.3% FG _(2 Game)_







- 0.0 PPG on 0.0% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 4-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Deng*: 1-2
*Thabo*: 1-4
*Gordon*: 1-4
*Kukoc*: 0-5


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*

The Kukoc jersey is the trouble to out season. Look at how the core is shooting when the #7 goes on KJ's back?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*



Rhyder said:


> The Kukoc jersey is the trouble to out season. Look at how the core is shooting when the #7 goes on KJ's back?


It does look to be the cause of all of our team's hardships, yes. The next set of games with each jersey (+1 for Deng) will be big. If Gordon/Thabo/Kukoc/Deng (+1) lose the next time I wear 'em, they're done for the season.

After the 5th Deng wearing, I'll put up the updated totals for each jersey as well. Outside of Noc and Kirk, it's not pretty.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*



Rhyder said:


> The Kukoc jersey is the trouble to out season. Look at how the core is shooting when the #7 goes on KJ's back?


Toni was at a Bucks game this month, no wonder the Jersey is bringing bad luck.

When asked why he came to that game, Toni said he hadn't anything else to do.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(5 Games)*​







- *16.2 PPG*, 3.4 RPG, 1.8 APG, 1.2 SPG on 42.6% FG







- 14.6 PPG, 4.8 RPG (1.2 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.6 SPG on 41.5% FG







- 7.0 PPG, 3.2 RPG (1.0 Off), *5.2 APG*, 0.4 SPG on 36.4% FG







- 11.0 PPG, 3.6 RPG (0.8 Off), 1.6 APG, 0.5 SPG on 40.8% FG







- 5.3 PPG, 1.5 RPG (0.3 Off), 4.8 APG, *1.5 SPG* on 30.8% FG _(4 Games)_







- 8.8 PPG, 3.0 RPG (1.6 Off), 1.4 APG, 0.2 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 45.9% FG







- 1.3 PPG, 5.3 RPG (2.5 Off), 1.8 APG, *1.5 BPG*, 0.5 SPG on 15.4% FG _(4 Games)_







- 8.4 PPG, *5.8 RPG* (1.4 Off), 0.8 APG, 1.0 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 56.3% FG







- 8.5 PPG, 5.3 RPG (2.3 Off), 0.5 APG, 0.8 BPG, 1.0 SPG on *57.1% FG* _(4 Games)_







- 4.0 PPG, 1.8 RPG (0.3 Off), 0.8 APG, 1.0 SPG on 53.8% FG _(4 Games)_







- 5.5 PPG, 2.8 RPG (1.5 Off), 1.5 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 42.1% FG _(4 Games)_







- 3.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.7 SPG on 45.5% FG _(3 Games)_







- 5.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG (0.5 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.5 SPG on 27.3% FG _(2 Games)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 4-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Thabo*: 1-4
*Deng*: 1-4
*Gordon*: 1-4
*Kukoc*: 0-5


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Finally up to date...)*









*(4-1)*

96.8 PPG (42.1% FG, 30.4% 3FG, 73.8% FT)
*49.2 RPG*
23.0 APG
6.4 BPG
7.6 SPG


























*(3-2)**

105.0 PPG (48.4% FG, 42.1% 3FG, 78.8% FT)*
45.4 RPG
*25.4 APG*
*7.0 BPG*
8.0 SPG

































*(1-4)*

96.6 PPG (41.2% FG, 27.2% 3FG, 73.6% FT)
41.4 RPG
22.4 APG
6.4 BPG
7.0 SPG

































*(1-4)*

89.6 PPG (42.2% FG, 33.3% 3FG, 72.0% FT)
38.8 RPG
19.8 APG
4.2 BPG
8.4 SPG


























*(1-4)*

88.4 PPG (37.8% FG, 31.0% 3FG, 77.9% FT)
42.6 RPG
18.8 APG
3.0 BPG
*8.6 SPG*

































*(0-5)*

80.6 PPG (36.5% FG, 28.7% 3FG, 70.7% FT)
43.6 RPG
20.2 APG
4.8 BPG
5.2 SPG








Conclusions:

- Fitting that scrub Gardner is the only player to play his best when I wore the Kukoc jersey

- Our "big three" of Deng/Gordon/Hinrich plays the best when I wear the Nocioni jersey, I should wear this one more often

- To develop Tyrus the best, I should wear the Hinrich jersey each game. He's averaging a double-double when I wear it!

- Those stats for that Kukoc jersey are freakin' atrocious. Youch. One more game - loss and it's done.

- The vets play best when I wear the Thabo. The Deng jersey looks like it's good for development.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

The man-love for Kukoc continues...you must love abuse, that's all I can say brother...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



dsouljah9 said:


> The man-love for Kukoc continues...you must love abuse, that's all I can say brother...


I've got the Kukoc jersey on tonight.

:biggrin:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

LOL!!

The Heat suck, plain and simple. You could have put on Dickey Simpkins jersey and we would have won...:yay:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



dsouljah9 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> The Heat suck, plain and simple. You could have put on Dickey Simpkins jersey and we would have won...:yay:


Haha - well, if nothing else, it proves that the Kukoc jersey isn't sooo cursed that we lose to the lowly Heat.

Next time out, we'll see what happens - this might be the start of a big winning streak! :cheer:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

:nonono:

Step away from the Kukoc kool-aid bro...:cowboy:

:uhoh:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(6 Games)*​







- 13.5 PPG, 3.3 RPG (0.2 Off), 3.2 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 30.3% FG







- 4.8 PPG, *8.5 RPG* (3.2 Off), 1.7 APG, *1.5 BPG*, *1.2 SPG* on 41.9% FG







- 11.4 PPG, 2.4 RPG (0.2 Off), *4.2 APG*, 0.2 BPG, 0.4 SPG on 36.4% FG _(5 Games)_







- 16.0 PPG, 6.0 RPG (1.2 Off), 1.3 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 43.4% FG







- 11.7 PPG, 6.0 RPG (2.0 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 54.7% FG







- 5.8 PPG, 4.5 RPG (0.7 Off), 2.2 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 31.6% FG







- *19.5 PPG*, 6.0 RPG (2.5 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 50.0% FG _(4 Games)_







- 2.7 PPG, 0.7 RPG (0.2 Off), *4.2 APG*, 0.8 SPG on 22.7% FG







- 3.0 PPG, 3.2 RPG (0.8 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 20.0% FG







- 5.3 PPG, 4.0 RPG (1.8 Off), 1.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 64.3% FG _(4 Games)_







- 14.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG (2.0 Off) on 37.5% FG _(1 Game)_







- 2.3 PPG, 1.3 RPG (0.5 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.3 SPG on *66.7% FG* _(4 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 0.7 RPG (0.3 Off), 0.3 APG, 0.3 SPG on 60.0% FG _(3 Games)_







- 1.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (0.5 Off), 0.5 SPG on 33.3% FG _(2 Games)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 4-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Thabo*: 1-4
*Deng*: 1-4
*Gordon*: 1-4
*Kukoc*: 1-5


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(6 Games)*​







- *18.8 PPG*, 2.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 3.0 APG, 0.7 SPG on 43.0% FG







- 17.8 PPG, 4.5 RPG (0.8 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 46.2% FG







- 11.2 PPG, 3.0 RPG (0.8 Off), *6.0 APG*, 0.6 BPG, 1.8 SPG on 31.6% FG _(5 Games)_







- 4.0 PPG, *7.0 RPG* (2.4 Off), 1.6 APG, *0.8 BPG*, 1.2 SPG on 36.0% FG _(5 Games)_







- 7.8 PPG, 3.0 RPG (0.8 Off), 3.8 APG, 0.7 SPG on 41.3% FG







- 12.8 PPG, 6.3 RPG (2.5 Off), 2.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 38.2% FG _(4 Games)_







- 9.0 PPG, 4.8 RPG (1.6 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.6 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 42.2% FG _(5 Games)_







- 4.5 PPG, 3.3 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.5 APG, 0.7 SPG on 33.3% FG







- 5.0 PPG, 2.7 RPG (0.8 Off), 0.5 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 33.3% FG







- 2.7 PPG, 5.2 RPG (2.3 Off), 0.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 21.1% FG







- 7.5 PPG, 4.5 RPG (1.8 Off), 1.3 APG on *63.2% FG* _(4 Games)_







- 7.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, *2.0 SPG* on 60.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- 1.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.5 APG on 20.0% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (1.0 Off) on 33.3% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 4-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Thabo*: 1-4
*Deng*: 1-4
*Kukoc*: 1-5

_Gordon_: 1-5


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*



King Joseus said:


> It does look to be the cause of all of our team's hardships, yes. The next set of games with each jersey (+1 for Deng) will be big. *If Gordon/Thabo/Kukoc/Deng (+1) lose the next time I wear 'em, they're done for the season.
> *
> After the 5th Deng wearing, I'll put up the updated totals for each jersey as well. Outside of Noc and Kirk, it's not pretty.


The Gordon jersey is retired for the remainder of the season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(6 Games)*​







- *19.0 PPG*, 3.2 RPG, 1.7 APG, *1.2 SPG* on 44.8% FG







- 7.0 PPG, 2.7 RPG (0.8 Off), *5.0 APG*, 0.8 SPG on 39.5% FG







- 14.6 PPG, 4.8 RPG (1.2 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.6 SPG on 41.5% FG _(5 Games)_







- 12.7 PPG, 4.0 RPG (0.7 Off), 1.7 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 40.6% FG







- 5.8 PPG, 1.6 RPG (0.2 Off), 4.5 APG, *1.2 SPG* on 30.3% FG _(5 Games)_







- 8.3 PPG, 2.8 RPG (1.5 Off), 1.2 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 42.6% FG







- 3.2 PPG, *7.2 RPG* (2.4 Off), 1.6 APG, *1.6 BPG*, 1.0 SPG on 27.8% FG _(5 Games)_







- 5.6 PPG, 4.0 RPG (1.2 Off), 0.8 APG, *1.2 SPG* on 50.0% FG _(5 Games)_







- 7.6 PPG, 5.8 RPG (2.0 Off), 0.6 APG, 0.8 BPG, *1.2 SPG* on *56.5% FG* _(5 Games)_







- 7.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG (1.2 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 51.4% FG







- 5.5 PPG, 2.8 RPG (1.5 Off), 1.5 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 42.1% FG _(4 Games)_







- 3.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.7 SPG on 45.5% FG _(3 Games)_







- 5.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG (0.5 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.5 SPG on 27.3% FG _(2 Games)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 4-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Deng*: 2-4
*Thabo*: 1-4
*Kukoc*: 1-5

_Gordon_: 1-5

EDIT: Whoops. The Wallace stats are inaccurate on this one, and I can't fix 'em. Not a big deal, really, but felt I should share.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(6 Games)*​







- *23.3 PPG*, 4.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 3.5 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 40.5% FG







- 6.3 PPG, *10.7 RPG* (5.2 Off), 1.8 APG, *2.3 BPG*, *1.5 SPG* on 36.6% FG







- 14.3 PPG, 3.3 RPG, *5.3 APG*, 1.3 SPG on 40.2% FG







- 13.8 PPG, 6.2 RPG (2.5 Off), 2.7 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.2 SPG on 43.4% FG







- 13.2 PPG, 4.0 RPG (0.3 Off), 1.3 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 36.7% FG







- 12.7 PPG, 5.8 RPG (3.5 Off), 0.8 APG, 1.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 50.9% FG







- 4.2 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 4.2 APG, 0.2 SPG on 31.8% FG _(5 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 2.4 RPG (1.2 Off), 0.6 APG, 0.4 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 40.0% FG _(5 Games)_







- 3.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG (1.4 Off), 0.4 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 33.3% FG _(5 Games)_







- 3.2 PPG, 1.0 RPG (0.2 Off), 1.4 APG, 0.8 SPG on 43.8% FG _(5 Games)_







- 0.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG (0.5 Off), 0.5 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 0.0% FG _(2 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 2.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.5 SPG on *66.7% FG* _(2 Games)_







- 3.0 PPG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 3-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Deng*: 2-4
*Kukoc*: 1-5

_Thabo_: 1-5
_Gordon_: 1-5


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*









*(6 Games)*​







- 15.8 PPG, 5.3 RPG (0.7 Off), *8.8 APG*, 0.5 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 46.2% FG







- 17.7 PPG, 6.0 RPG (0.7 Off), 0.8 APG, 1.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 48.6% FG







- 3.8 PPG, *9.2 RPG* (3.5 Off), 1.5 APG, 1.2 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 28.1% FG







- 18.4 PPG, 3.6 RPG (0.8 Off), 2.4 APG, 0.6 SPG on 39.7% FG _(5 Games)_







- *22.3 PPG*, 7.8 RPG (3.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.5 SPG on *55.6% FG* _(4 Games)_







- 6.0 PPG, 1.4 RPG (0.8 Off), 5.0 APG, 0.8 SPG on 28.6% FG _(5 Games)_







- 10.0 PPG, 8.8 RPG (3.2 Off), 1.2 APG, *1.4 BPG*, 1.0 SPG on 50.0% FG _(5 Games)_







- 7.0 PPG, 4.7 RPG (1.2 Off), 0.5 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 35.3% FG







- 6.2 PPG, 5.8 RPG (3.0 Off), 1.6 APG, 0.8 BPG, 1.2 SPG on 50.0% FG _(5 Games)_







- 7.7 PPG, 2.0 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, *2.0 SPG* on 39.1% FG _(3 Games)_







- 1.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG (1.0 Off) on 20.0% FG _(3 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 APG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- N/A% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 5-1
*Nocioni*: 3-2
*Deng*: 2-4
*Kukoc*: 1-5

_Thabo_: 1-5
_Gordon_: 1-5


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Thabo Gets Retired)*

Nichols got a foul! A foul!!!

Prediction: the Bulls will not go on a winning streak until KJ retires the Kukoc jersey.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Thabo Gets Retired)*



Rhyder said:


> Nichols got a foul! A foul!!!
> 
> Prediction: the Bulls will not go on a winning streak until KJ retires the Kukoc jersey.


I was tempted to put that so that I'd have something down, but I then thought I'd have to put everybody's PF/G up.

As for the prediction, we'll see - Nocioni's going in the next game and then it's Kukoc again.

Meanwhile, check out that statline for Kirk when I'm wearing his jersey! 16/5/9 on 46% shooting!


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Thabo Gets Retired)*



Rhyder said:


> Nichols got a foul! A foul!!!
> 
> Prediction: the Bulls will not go on a winning streak until KJ retires the Kukoc jersey.


But dearfriend, you seem to forget about KJ's man-love for Kukoc...

Look how quick he was to retire Gordon and Thabo's jersey...:mad2:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Thabo Gets Retired)*



dsouljah9 said:


> But dearfriend, you seem to forget about KJ's man-love for Kukoc...
> 
> Look how quick he was to retire Gordon and Thabo's jersey...:mad2:


Don't get me wrong, I love me some Thabo (and Gordon as well - more, actually).

I wasn't liking what I was seeing out of all the 1-win jerseys (or no-win in Kukoc's case), and so I announced that if those jerseys lost their next (6th) game they'd be retired. The Kukoc and Deng jerseys won, whereas Thabo and Gordon did not.

It hurts the most to have to retire the Thabo jersey - it was meant to be undefeated this season. Saddens me deeply.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Thabo Gets Retired)*

dont u wana give thabo 1 more chance? comon


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Thabo Gets Retired)*



F.A.B said:


> dont u wana give thabo 1 more chance? comon


I definitely do, but my word (albeit the printed internet variety) is my word. I won't go back on the retirings.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(6 Games)*​







- 13.8 PPG, 4.7 RPG (0.7 Off), *6.0 APG*, 0.3 BPG, 1.2 SPG on 45.7% FG







- 5.2 PPG, *9.3 RPG* (3.5 Off), 1.8 APG, *2.3 BPG*, *1.7 SPG* on 36.1% FG







- *23.6 PPG*, 7.6 RPG (2.6 Off), 3.0 APG, 0.8 BPG, 1.2 SPG on 53.8% FG _(5 Games)_







- 21.2 PPG, 4.0 RPG (1.4 Off), 3.4 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.6 SPG on 46.0% FG _(5 Games)_







- 13.0 PPG, 4.3 RPG (0.7 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 46.8% FG







- 7.6 PPG, 5.0 RPG (2.0 Off), 3.6 APG, 1.4 BPG, 1.6 SPG on 46.4% FG _(5 Games)_







- 10.0 PPG, 2.8 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 BPG on 52.2% FG







- 2.8 PPG, 1.7 RPG, 2.3 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 33.3% FG







- 5.8 PPG, 3.6 RPG (1.4 Off), 1.4 APG, 1.0 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 45.5% FG _(5 Games)_







- 3.0 PPG, 2.8 RPG (0.5 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 32.0% FG







- 3.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG (0.8 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 56.3% FG







- 1.2 PPG, 1.0 RPG (0.6 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.4 SPG on *60.0% FG* _(5 Games)_







- 2.0 RPG on 0.0% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 5-1
*Nocioni*: 3-3
*Deng*: 2-4
*Kukoc*: 1-5

_Thabo_: 1-5
_Gordon_: 1-5


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Finally up to date...)*









*(5-1)*

98.7 PPG (43.0% FG, 31.6% 3FG, 73.8% FT)
*49.0 RPG*
22.3 APG
6.0 BPG
8.0 SPG

































*(3-3)**

100.3 PPG* (*46.5% FG, 37.3% 3FG*, 75.6% FT)
45.2 RPG
*24.0 APG*
*7.2 BPG*
7.8 SPG

































*(2-4)*

90.8 PPG (42.2% FG, 34.6% 3FG, *75.8% FT*)
39.2 RPG
18.7 APG
4.0 BPG
*8.5 SPG*

































*(1-5)*

88.2 PPG (39.9% FG, 32.7% 3FG, 72.7% FT)
42.8 RPG
21.5 APG
4.2 BPG
6.2 SPG


























*(1-5)*

95.5 PPG (40.4% FG, 29.8% 3FG, 74.2% FT)
41.7 RPG
21.8 APG
5.7 BPG
7.5 SPG


























*(1-5)*

92.2 PPG (39.7% FG, 34.0% 3FG, 73.6% FT)
42.3 RPG
19.8 APG
3.0 BPG
7.8 SPG


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Thabo Gets Retired)*



King Joseus said:


> I definitely do, but my word (albeit the printed internet variety) is my word. I won't go back on the retirings.


Trade the Kukoc jersey for the Thabo jersey.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Thabo Gets Retired)*



Rhyder said:


> Trade the Kukoc jersey for the Thabo jersey.


Impossible.

Anyhow, I've got updates for all four active jerseys coming up after tonight's game...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Go Kirk! :clap2:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(7 Games)*​







- 4.7 PPG, *8.3 RPG* (3.1 Off), 1.6 APG, *1.3 BPG*, *1.1 SPG* on 42.9% FG







- 13.5 PPG, 3.3 RPG (0.2 Off), 3.2 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 30.3% FG _(6 Games)_







- 14.7 PPG, 2.8 RPG (0.3 Off), *4.0 APG*, 0.2 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 40.4% FG _(6 Games)_







- 14.7 PPG, 6.3 RPG (1.1 Off), 1.4 APG, 0.6 BPG, 0.6 SPG on 40.4% FG







- 6.4 PPG, 4.6 RPG (0.6 Off), 1.9 APG, 0.1 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 34.8% FG







- 10.6 PPG, 6.0 RPG (2.1 Off), 0.9 APG, 0.4 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 47.7% FG







- 3.0 PPG, 0.7 RPG (0.1 Off), *4.0 APG*, 0.9 SPG on 23.3% FG







- *19.5 PPG*, 6.0 RPG (2.5 Off), 3.3 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.5 SPG on 50.0% FG _(4 Games)_







- 3.6 PPG, 4.3 RPG (0.4 Off), 0.9 APG, 0.9 BPG, 0.6 SPG on 25.0% FG







- 5.4 PPG, 4.8 RPG (2.4 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.4 SPG on 48.0% FG _(5 Games)_







- 1.8 PPG, 1.2 RPG (0.4 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.2 SPG on 57.1% FG _(5 Games)_







- 14.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG (2.0 Off) on 37.5% FG _(1 Game)_







- 2.0 PPG, 0.7 RPG (0.3 Off), 0.3 APG, 0.3 SPG on *60.0% FG* _(3 Games)_







- 1.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG (0.5 Off), 0.5 SPG on 33.3% FG _(2 Games)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 5-1
*Nocioni*: 3-3
*Deng*: 1-5
*Kukoc*: 1-6

_Thabo_: 1-5
_Gordon_: 1-5


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(7 Games)*​







- *19.0 PPG*, 3.2 RPG, 1.7 APG, *1.2 SPG* on 44.8% FG _(6 Games)_







- 6.0 PPG, 2.6 RPG (0.7 Off), 4.6 APG, 0.7 SPG on 35.7% FG







- 11.9 PPG, 4.0 RPG (0.6 Off), 1.6 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 36.8% FG







- 7.2 PPG, 1.8 RPG (0.2 Off), *5.2 APG*, 1.0 SPG on 30.0% FG _(6 Games)_







- 14.6 PPG, 4.8 RPG (1.2 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.6 SPG on 41.5% FG _(5 Games)_







- 2.7 PPG, 6.0 RPG (2.2 Off), 1.3 APG, *1.3 BPG*, 0.8 SPG on 31.6% FG _(6 Games)_







- 7.0 PPG, 4.7 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.8 APG, 0.7 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 50.0% FG _(6 Games)_







- 8.0 PPG, *6.2 RPG* (2.2 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.7 BPG, 1.0 SPG on *51.6% FG* _(6 Games)_







- 8.3 PPG, 2.8 RPG (1.5 Off), 1.2 APG, 0.3 BPG, 1.0 SPG on 42.6% FG _(6 Games)_







- 7.1 PPG, 4.9 RPG (1.0 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.7 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 51.2% FG







- 5.8 PPG, 3.2 RPG (1.2 Off), 1.2 APG, 0.4 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 44.0% FG _(5 Games)_







- 4.0 PPG, 2.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.3 SPG on 21.4% FG _(3 Games)_







- 3.3 PPG, 1.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.7 SPG on 45.5% FG _(3 Games)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 5-1
*Nocioni*: 3-3
*Deng*: 2-5
*Kukoc*: 1-6

_Thabo_: 1-5
_Gordon_: 1-5


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



liekomgj4ck said:


> Go Kirk! :clap2:


Now an incredible 6-1 after last night's game!!!

Meanwhile, those updates I said would be up are going to be delayed - at least the Noc and Kirk ones. They should be up tomorrow for sure, though...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



King Joseus said:


> Now an incredible 6-1 after last night's game!!!
> 
> Meanwhile, those updates I said would be up are going to be delayed - at least the Noc and Kirk ones. They should be up tomorrow for sure, though...


You got Kirk injured and Noce almost got injured also. :lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*









*(7 Games)*​







- 14.4 PPG, 4.3 RPG (0.7 Off), *5.6 APG*, 0.4 BPG, 1.1 SPG on 47.0% FG







- 5.7 PPG, *9.3 RPG* (3.4 Off), 1.9 APG, *2.6 BPG*, *1.4 SPG* on 40.5% FG







- 23.2 PPG, 3.3 RPG (1.2 Off), 3.2 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 47.2% FG _(6 Games)_







- *23.6 PPG*, 7.6 RPG (2.6 Off), 3.0 APG, 0.8 BPG, 1.2 SPG on 53.8% FG _(5 Games)_







- 12.4 PPG, 4.4 RPG (0.6 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.4 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 45.1% FG







- 7.2 PPG, 4.7 RPG (1.7 Off), 3.0 APG, 1.3 BPG, 1.3 SPG on 41.2% FG _(6 Games)_







- 9.9 PPG, 3.1 RPG (1.1 Off), 0.9 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.1 SPG on 52.8% FG







- 3.0 PPG, 1.9 RPG, 2.4 APG, 0.1 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 31.3% FG







- 6.5 PPG, 4.2 RPG (1.3 Off), 1.5 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.8 SPG on 46.4% FG _(6 Games)_







- 3.1 PPG, 2.9 RPG (0.7 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.4 BPG, 0.4 SPG on 34.5% FG







- 3.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG (0.8 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.2 SPG on 56.3% FG _(6 Games)_







- 1.2 PPG, 1.0 RPG (0.6 Off), 1.0 APG, 0.4 SPG on *60.0% FG* _(5 Games)_







- 2.0 RPG on 0.0% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 5-1
*Nocioni*: 3-4
*Deng*: 2-5
*Kukoc*: 1-6

_Thabo_: 1-5
_Gordon_: 1-5


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (3 Updates to go...)*









*(7 Games)*​







- 15.7 PPG, 4.7 RPG (0.6 Off), *8.3 APG*, 0.4 BPG, 1.1 SPG on 46.7% FG







- 17.1 PPG, 5.7 RPG (0.7 Off), 0.9 APG, 1.1 BPG, 0.3 SPG on 48.2% FG







- 4.3 PPG, *9.3 RPG* (4.1 Off), 2.3 APG, 1.1 BPG, *1.6 SPG* on 30.8% FG







- 18.7 PPG, 3.3 RPG (0.8 Off), 2.3 APG, 0.5 SPG on 40.4% FG _(6 Games)_







- *22.3 PPG*, 7.8 RPG (3.0 Off), 2.0 APG, 0.8 BPG, 0.5 SPG on *55.6% FG* _(4 Games)_







- 6.0 PPG, 1.8 RPG (0.7 Off), 4.7 APG, 0.7 SPG on 30.3% FG _(6 Games)_







- 9.6 PPG, 5.4 RPG (1.6 Off), 0.7 APG, 0.9 BPG, 0.7 SPG on 39.1% FG







- 10.0 PPG, 8.8 RPG (3.2 Off), 1.2 APG, *1.4 BPG*, 1.0 SPG on 50.0% FG _(5 Games)_







- 8.3 PPG, 3.8 RPG (1.0 Off), 1.5 APG, 1.5 SPG on 37.5% FG _(4 Games)_







- 6.3 PPG, 5.9 RPG (3.3 Off), 1.5 APG, 0.7 BPG, 1.2 SPG on 46.7% FG _(6 Games)_







- 4.5 PPG, 2.3 RPG (1.5 Off), 0.3 APG, 0.5 SPG on 40.0% FG _(4 Games)_







- 2.0 PPG, 1.0 APG on 50.0% FG _(1 Game)_







- N/A% FG _(1 Game)_







- N/A% FG _(1 Game)_

*2007-2008 Chicago Bulls*
_Records on gameday when I wear x player's jersey:_

*Hinrich*: 6-1
*Nocioni*: 3-4
*Deng*: 2-5
*Kukoc*: 1-6

_Thabo_: 1-5
_Gordon_: 1-5


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

Time to retire that Kukoc jersey, K.J. I know your man-love for Toni is strong and unwavering, but you have to do what's best for the team...

*NOW GIVE ME THAT DAMN JERSEY!!!*:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



dsouljah9 said:


> Time to retire that Kukoc jersey, K.J. I know your man-love for Toni is strong and unwavering, but you have to do what's best for the team...
> 
> *NOW GIVE ME THAT DAMN JERSEY!!!*:mad2: :mad2:


This is what I'll do - rather than going with my winning gets a one game reprieve setup that I've got going, I'll retire the Kukoc jersey the next time it loses when I wear it (unless it reaches .500).

That's probably the best truce you'll get outta me.

It's really unfathomable that I haven't gone all-Kirk yet...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



King Joseus said:


> It's really unfathomable that I haven't gone all-Kirk yet...


Just hope you don't sit by KJ on the fourth game of a four in five night scenerio. :biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008 (Finally up to date...)*









*(6-1)*

*101.4 PPG* (43.5% FG, 34.3% 3FG, 72.3% FT)
*49.1 RPG*
22.7 APG
5.6 BPG
*8.0 SPG*

































*(3-4)*

100.4 PPG (*46.5% FG, 38.6% 3FG, 76.3% FT)*
44.4 RPG
*23.0 APG*
*7.1 BPG*
7.7 SPG








































*(2-5)*

87.4 PPG (41.1% FG, 31.3% 3FG, 75.7% FT)
40.1 RPG
18.3 APG
4.4 BPG
7.9 SPG






















































*(1-6)*

86.6 PPG (39.1% FG, 31.6% 3FG, 73.2% FT)
44.1 RPG
20.0 APG
3.9 BPG
6.3 SPG


























*(1-5)*

_95.5 PPG (40.4% FG, 29.8% 3FG, 74.2% FT)
41.7 RPG
21.8 APG
5.7 BPG
7.5 SPG_










*(1-5)*

_92.2 PPG (39.7% FG, 34.0% 3FG, 73.6% FT)
42.3 RPG
19.8 APG
3.0 BPG
7.8 SPG_​


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

More updates on the way - Deng and Kukoc jerseys are now both retired...


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

How come Deng's jersey gets the hook so quickly?!:sadbanana:

*RACIST!!* :razz:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



dsouljah9 said:


> How come Deng's jersey gets the hook so quickly?!:sadbanana:
> 
> *RACIST!!* :razz:


Hahahaha, I'm actually not sure why I tossed the Deng into retirement as well.

Perhaps it's because Deng was voted #1 by you folks and it's been nothing but a disappointment. Yeah, that'll do it.

I can't help it that the Noc and Kirk jerseys have been so good (well, Kirk anyway)...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

This thread's going on hiatus (as am I).

Perhaps you'll get a stream of updates when I return, but perhaps not. We'll see.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*

*bump*


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



King Joseus said:


> *bump*


Why bump an 07-08 season thread? Especially when it is a year most of us fans want to forget.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: King Joseus Presents: Official Jersey Thread 2007-2008*



Rhyder said:


> Why bump an 07-08 season thread? Especially when it is a year most of us fans want to forget.


I'm giving the Bulls fans who weren't around the board last year an opportunity to claim that I should wear the Kirk jersey every night.

:biggrin:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Let the KJ/Kukoc man love fest begin!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

dsouljah9 said:


> Let the KJ/Kukoc man love fest begin!!


:cowboy:


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

:nonono:


----------

